# Hen not laying?



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

For some reason one of my hens isn't laying, for some reason. I have no idea why! Tey dont need grit as they are hybrids and she seems happy! I have checked to see if shes eggbound and shes not


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Being a hybrid has zero to do with needing grit or not. And I think you're confusing grit with oyster shell. Two totally different things. All birds need grit in some form if they have seeds as part of their diet. All female birds need oyster shell either in their feed or free choice to make up for what is used in producing eggs.

No way to know why your girl quit laying not with no other information other than she quit.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

There are many reasons for not laying and some are just normal. All mine do take a break here and there. Does she look healthy and in good weight?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

My chickens slacked off during the never-ending heat wave and now they are starting to molt which will also cause a decrease in egg production.Plus,I moved this year's babies back to the main coop,disrupting everybody's life and they are rebelling,laying eggs in the yard.Everything will return to normal in a couple of months.Alot of normal things will cause to stop laying temporarily.Also,they slow down as they get older.A hen will lay every 24-36 hours for the first year,then lay every 3-4 days and so on as they mature.All of these things are normal.


----------

